# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 10] Formatage de nombre

## lolo6413

bonjour,

je bataille tout le temps  essayer de formater ces ***** de nombre dans CR pour que le sparateur millier n'apparaisse plus. Quand ce sont des nombres c'est trs simple mais ds qu'on les transforme en chaine de caractre...
Je vous explique ma problmatique:
Je dois concatner 2 champs qui sont des chaines de caractre:
1 NOF qui doit obligatoirement etre dfini sur 5 caractres donc si OF=1 alors je remonterais "00001" et le second qui est le N Ph qui sera sur 3 caractres

1re chose: je convertie mes chaines en nombre pour pouvoir les comparer pour savoir combien de 0 je dois rajouter puis je les reconvertie en chaine et je les concatne ensemble. 
Le problme est qu' l'issue de la 1re conversion j'obtiens par exemple: "01 052" pour mon NOF.
Je n'arrive pas  supprimer mon sparateur millier...
J'espre avoir t clair...  ::roll:: 

Pouvez vous m'aider?

----------


## luc_chivas

> bonjour,
> 
> je bataille tout le temps  essayer de formater ces ***** de nombre dans CR pour que le sparateur millier n'apparaisse plus. Quand ce sont des nombres c'est trs simple mais ds qu'on les transforme en chaine de caractre...
> Je vous explique ma problmatique:
> Je dois concatner 2 champs qui sont des chaines de caractre:
> 1 NOF qui doit obligatoirement etre dfini sur 5 caractres donc si OF=1 alors je remonterais "00001" et le second qui est le N Ph qui sera sur 3 caractres
> 
> 1re chose: je convertie mes chaines en nombre pour pouvoir les comparer pour savoir combien de 0 je dois rajouter puis je les reconvertie en chaine et je les concatne ensemble. 
> Le problme est qu' l'issue de la 1re conversion j'obtiens par exemple: "01 052" pour mon NOF.
> ...


bonjour as tu essay en prcisant qu'il n'y a pas de sparateur de milliers ??
ex : cstr(chiffre, 0, "")
ou 0 est le nombre de dcimal et "" le sparateur de milliers c'est  dire, pas de sparateur.

Luc

----------


## lolo6413

> bonjour as tu essay en prcisant qu'il n'y a pas de sparateur de milliers ??
> ex : cstr(chiffre, 0, "")
> ou 0 est le nombre de dcimal et "" le sparateur de milliers c'est  dire, pas de sparateur.
> 
> Luc


ok je n'ai pas essay mais je fais autrement en faisant: cstr(nombre, '####')
Merci quand mme! :;):

----------

